# Help with name for new web store



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok fellow woodworkers I need your help. I am starting a new web store and I need to name it. Most of my items will be turned on the lathe but not all. Also some will be done by other people. Not all will be out of wood. I have a strange name so don't want to use it. It has to also be available for a .com.
Ideas so far

manicwoodturning.com
woodgrainonthebrain.com
turningwoodcrazy.com

Yes I'm a little nuts. Thanks for any help I get.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

For search engine purposes, I'd recommend a url that contains useful key words. That means woodgrain would be out because no customer would ever run a search on that term.

What products or services are you actually offering? Artwork? Bowls?


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Most anything to do with turning from pens and bottle stoppers to usable and artistic bowls. No orders I just like to do what I like to do. I also do carving and wood burning. I have also started to paint.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

The information above is well worth heeding. It makes a huge difference in potential custoners being able to find you.

Also, your link to you blog has a semi colon, instead of a colon.

It is not clickable as it is. (http;//www.wood-turning.blogspot.com)

Should be: http://www.wood-turning.blogspot.com

Lee


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok I fixed it but my blog is way behind on content.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm. So no specific product and no custom orders means that it's not possible to put that information in the name. It would seem keeping "woodturning" in there would be a good place to start then.

On the other hand, the term "wood turned" seems to have an audience with more potential. It's hard to know for sure but judging by the keywords and websites that pop up, "wood turned" seems to indicate a desire to get the product rather than learn the process.

The good news is that the market seems to be fairly niche so getting to the top of the search engine lists is probably doable for you.

Also, when you get your website up you should move the blog to the same domain. It will make a huge difference in getting more traffic.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

turnburnearn.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

How about TurningTricks.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe the name should reflect the finished product not the process it takes to make it. such as 
wondrous wood bowls.com or just wondrous wood products.com 
a prospective buyer may not have a clue what turning is.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Jim that you need to come from the angle of the customer, a non-woodworker. These are the people that you want to sell to. Ask non wood working people what they see when they see your products.
Then base your name off of that.

When I started out, I used the name of NameStools.com. The reason is that my most popular product is a stool with the name puzzled into the top.

As I have built my business, I also use my company as my website address.

Remember, that is what the customer is looking for not what we do.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i had amarketing teacher in school name his marketing companys website purpleelephant.com … the logic being that youd probably never forget the name of it once you heard it. Just food for thought


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

On the one hand, you need the name of basically what you do to make your name pop to the top of the search list. On the other side, you should have a very unique word that no one else is using in context to your products, so when people search, you have a unique identifier.
That's why mine is called Tsunami Guitars. (Wave of sound…sort of), unique name not associated with guitars, but the word guitar is in there. I was hitting first page within two months of the site going up.

Take a strange word, something not common, or at all associated with woodworking, and add something like "wood turnings' after it, like Potent Wood Turnings, or something like that.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Manic and Crazy" would make me shy away. Think of more customer friendly terms too. Make 'em want to see you.
Short and easily recalled words/terms.
Bill


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok well I ended up on my domain name going with http://www.woodanddreams.com also handmadewoodart.com and josephbealis.com. they all link to my main page. Thanks for the help from everyone.


----------

